# Boardman CX Comp 2014 - Bottom Bracket



## dazzadoom (27 Jan 2014)

Hi all,

Got a Boardman CX Comp 2014 with a bit of play in the bottom bracket after 800 miles. I know its a square taper 68mm shell but when trying to find a replacement, there are lots of variants:

68x110
68x118
68x115
68x127
etc

Does anyone know which i need, or a suggestion as to one that would last a bit longer than 800 miles! Also, what does that second set of numbers refer to?

Thanks very muchly!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2014)

A square taper BB with play after 800 miles. Blimey, you sure it's the BB? Square taper BB's are usually one of the most reliable of all BB's.


----------



## dazzadoom (27 Jan 2014)

Aye, bit of play when you move the end of the crank arms (both sides), and a rumble when spinning gears on the stand. :/


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2014)

oh ok.

The figures above are the BB shell size and the width.
68 is a normal English shell size.
You just need to check the width.


----------



## dazzadoom (27 Jan 2014)

ahh, so crank arms off and measure end to end? Got it.

Will report back when i know incase it helps someone else.

Thanks.


----------



## dazzadoom (28 Jan 2014)

Ok so just stripped it down and measured it at 103mm. So 68 x 103mm.

Done a search and there's not much choice to be honest. Anyone know why the wierd size?


----------



## evo456 (28 Jan 2014)

Wouldn't it be best just to go back to get a replacement gratis? I'll be looking to replace mine with hollow tech II variety when the time comes... but I could be waiting a long time.


----------



## evo456 (28 Jan 2014)

dazzadoom said:


> Ok so just stripped it down and measured it at 103mm. So 68 x 103mm.
> 
> Done a search and there's not much choice to be honest. Anyone know why the wierd size?



Sounds very short to me, when I get back tonight will measure mine.


----------



## dazzadoom (28 Jan 2014)

evo456 said:


> Wouldn't it be best just to go back to get a replacement gratis? I'll be looking to replace mine with hollow tech II variety when the time comes... but I could be waiting a long time.



I wasnt sure they would cover the Bottom Bracket under warrenty if im honest. Guess i could ask...


----------



## evo456 (28 Jan 2014)

Worth a try, nothing to lose. It can't be more than 4 months old


----------



## dazzadoom (28 Jan 2014)

Correct, bought start of Oct.


----------



## Nathan AV (17 Apr 2014)

Sorry for the thread resurrection, I didn't want to start a new topic with this here already. Did you resolve the bottom bracket issue @dazzadoom? Im asking as according to my Strava my boardman has done 854 miles and the bottom bracket sounds like a bag of spanners so it may need replacing (I've never had to deal with square taper before).


----------



## NormanD (18 Apr 2014)

Take the BB out and it should have the size printed on the side of it .. like THIS ...


----------



## Nathan AV (22 Apr 2014)

Thanks @NormanD


----------



## supercooper88 (1 May 2014)

So did you find the size and if so what is it as I have this bike a could be useful to know cheers


----------



## Nathan AV (1 May 2014)

Not quite. I removed it and replaced it with a Tiagra HT2 Bottom bracket and Chainset which I had laying around. Sticks out like a sore thumb but it gets me to work just fine.


----------



## supercooper88 (1 May 2014)

So when the bb dies its gonna be hard for me to find a good 1 ????


----------



## NormanD (1 May 2014)

I did some checking for you guys and the BB is 68 x 103mm. ...so seems you are pretty limited to what type you can buy ... I did find the one with the best reviews was the TOKEN one


----------



## supercooper88 (1 May 2014)

So I've brought a frame that has limits for components ahh man what about yours Norman


----------



## NormanD (1 May 2014)

I have the 2012 Boardman Team CX with the BB30 ..so mine is just two bearings like this


----------



## supercooper88 (1 May 2014)

Can I convert mine to this. Sorry for all the questions I'm a newbie to all this


----------



## NormanD (1 May 2014)

No I'm afraid not it's a totally different type of BB shell, but the BB type you have should last you a lot longer than it has and I really don't mind the questions, if I can help I will, that's what makes this forum great


----------



## supercooper88 (1 May 2014)

So I could change out the bottom bracket to a hollowtech 1 and I would just have to get a new crankset ?????


----------



## Nathan AV (2 May 2014)

supercooper88 said:


> So I could change out the bottom bracket to a hollowtech 1 and I would just have to get a new crankset ?????


Yes, it's an English threaded frame so once the current BB is out it's just a case of putting the HT2 cups in (may need facing) and attaching the HT2 compatible cranks. Check out the forum classifieds for any cranks but I suggest buying the BB new.


----------



## supercooper88 (2 May 2014)

Thanks !!

Are all the crank spindles that go throughout the HT2 the same in length as would this affect the chainline ??


----------



## Nathan AV (2 May 2014)

supercooper88 said:


> Thanks !!
> 
> Are all the crank spindles that go throughout the HT2 the same in length as would this affect the chainline ??


I know all HT2 Road cranks are the same length so will fit fine. HT2 mountain bike cranks spindles I believe are a bit longer so they come with spacers but I'm not 100% certain to be honest.


----------

